# Leftover Thai Dinner



## Lon (Apr 12, 2016)

I went out to dinner last night with a lady friend to my favorite Thai Eatery. I had Green Curry consisting of green curry paste,bamboo shoots,egg plant,lemon grass in coconut milk & chicken. She had Pineapple Chicken consisting of stir fried pineapple,onion,bell pepper,carrot served in a pineapple sauce. The dinner with beverage and tip was $30.00.

There was too much food to finish and today I had part of the left overs for a fantastic lunch and I will finish the remainder for dinner tonight. I do love Thai food. Great value.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 12, 2016)

Mmmmmm I'll be right over...save me some


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2016)

Dinner at Lon's!


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll run by my favorite Thai restaurant and get a large Tom Kha Gai soup and a container of jasmine rice to go.  $11 and I can get two meals out of it.  

Oh, thanks.....now I'm hungry.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 12, 2016)

We have fun going out with my son and his wife. They know the best places for authentic Thai and she often goes back to talk to the kitchen staff, so we've had some pretty creative dinners. One that comes to mind was a whole poached pineapple fish. Delicious, but it was laying there watching me. I'd rather if my dinner wasn't quite that fresh


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2016)

You all know I love real Thai food.  In Thailand a huge bowl of Thai green curry (which I like with tofu) and a side of rice costs about $2-3.  Curries and soups with meat have only very small amounts, and are big on veggies and pineapple and sometimes grapes.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 13, 2016)

Love Thai.
My usual is Pad Sew
Wide noodles,beef,rapiini stems(I think)
Nomnom


----------

